# ET YESTERDAY - HELP NEEDED



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Guys

I am happy to finally join the 2ww page! I had ET yesterday and the blast was 8 cells - I think thats good?

It feel like forever I have been on this rollercoaster.

Anyways, Just wanted to ask for advice. 

i am having pains when I wee like period pain (No discharge though) am a bit worried to do a number 2!! yukkk

Also advice needed on what to eat - I had 2 cups of non decaf tea yesterday!! OMG!!! So am heading out to the supermarket in a bit to stock up on decaf! Is there anything else you can recommend to eat drink to aid progression? 

Praying for you all!!!

Nxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Congrats on being PUPO (pregnant until prooven otherwise). If you had a day 3 embryo transfer with 8 cells then that's good....a blast/blastocyst is a day 5 embryo which looks slightly different.

As you're 1dp3dt (1 day past a 3 day transfer) today then your embie is 4 days old....once it reaches blastocyst stage at 5 days old it will be ready to begin implanting, usually around 24hrs later so when it's 6 days old....so still early days yet 

This website shows you the development of the embryo from day of fertilisation, through day 2 & 3 cell division, to morula stage on day 4, blastocyst stage on day 5 and onwards so it's really interesting to see and helps you visualise what's happening...

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/2.html

You just need to ensure you eat as healthily as possible, plenty of protein, plenty of fluids. Selenium is thought to be beneficial for healthy womb so eat food rich in that such as brazil nuts.

Just treat yourself as though you were pg so avoid foods that you would need to avoid in pg such as unpasturised soft cheeses etc.

There are so many varying opinions on do's and don'ts but your best bet is to use the search tool as your's is a frequently asked questions and there are loads of threads/posts discussing this. There is also a sticky thread on this 2ww board called "2ww ~ Frequently Asked Questions" which you should find helpful....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

Keep positive thinking and good luck  
Take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## Nadine333 (Aug 12, 2007)

Hello just wanted to comment on the pains you are having, i was in alot of discomfort pretty much all the way through... towards the date of egg collection me and my husband made love and the pains i had after were awful.... egg collection passed and was very sore again.... went for my eggs to be transfered and was hunched a little bit still in pain walking very slowly.... can realate to the period type stronge pain when going for a wee and myself was not looking forward to a no.2 thought it would hurt loads.... at the end of the day we have been battered inside so all is normal....     praying for us all... when is your test date... mines this friday and im keeping everything crossed x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Nadine333 said:


> Hello just wanted to comment on the pains you are having, i was in alot of discomfort pretty much all the way through... towards the date of egg collection me and my husband made love and the pains i had after were awful.... egg collection passed and was very sore again.... went for my eggs to be transfered and was hunched a little bit still in pain walking very slowly.... can realate to the period type stronge pain when going for a wee and myself was not looking forward to a no.2 thought it would hurt loads.... at the end of the day we have been battered inside so all is normal....    praying for us all... when is your test date... mines this friday and im keeping everything crossed x


Yes, it is completely normal to get all manner of aches, pains and twinges all the way through. The EC & ET procedures can cause this but also all the drugs will have an effect too.....the HCG trigger injection before EC is basically the same hormone as released from implanted embryo so can cause pg like symptoms (and can stay in your body for up to 14 days so if you test too early it can cause false positive results).....then there's the progesterone support during 2ww which causes all sorts of horrible side effects such as upset tummy and/or constipation, windiness, cramping, bloatedness, sore boobs, nausea, PMS like symptoms etc etc.

Make sure you rest up if you're feeling tender or tired but also do move around as it's not a good idea to lie prone for the whole 2 weeks !  Drink peppermint tea or cordial to relieve any bloatedness.

Also to add, the empty follicles where the eggs were collected, keep filling with fluid so you need to ensure these are flushed clear so drink plenty of water during 2ww...this also helps to flush the drugs around your system and keeps you hydrated.

Lastly, no amounting of coughing, sneezing, straining etc will dislodge the embryos...your womb is like a deflated balloon and the insides are like jam sandwich...the embies are sticky too and about the size of a pinhead so they're safe and secure inside.

Good luck to you both 
Natasha


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Guys
Had some bad news yesterday my Brother in law passed away yesterday - he was estranged from my sister but it is still a shock - he was a lovely guy.

Nadine - My test date is Friday 6th Nov 

God your test date is soon  !!!

Minxy - Thanks for your suggestions and your explanations - makes it a lot easier!!

I am off to the supermarket to get some goodies!! Any other suggestions?


----------



## Nadine333 (Aug 12, 2007)

The reason my test date is so soon is that the first week i was doing dead well not allowing myself to think about it & it flew by but come saturday night i had some brown spotting so have been going mental ever since, got some advice from the clinic staff yesterday and am feeling much more positive now.... so that would be my advice remain positive, i am sorry for your loss but try and put it out of your mind... wishing you all the luck in the world


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

So sorry to read about your BIL Neave  

As I say, if you use search tool you'll find loads of threads so just have a read through and see if there's anymore useful tips you can pick up 

The main thing, keep the PMA...positive mental attitude  

....oh, there is one other thing....orange is thought to be the colour for energy, positivity and fertility so you could try orange knickers, nail varnish, clothes etc....again there's lots of threads about this so why not have a read...and maybe persuade your other half to buy you some orange flowers !!    Here's just one of the threads....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=1512.0

Good luck....and take care
Natasha


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

OMG - It official I am a stupid cow - I done a pregnancy test and guess what negative!!

I only had my ET on Monday - why did i do it - I just had a mad urge!!! What is wrong with me!!!

I know its too early but I feel less hopeful!!!

GOD!!

NX


----------



## Tink-G (Oct 21, 2009)

Ah Bless you.  You are right, it is far too early.  Your little embies are only just thinking about hatching let alone implanting hun if your EC was only on the 23rd.

Don't let it bring you down, you keep incubating and loving.

Good luck to you on your OTD.xxx

ps i find i resist temptation by just not having a test in the house at all.  I tell my hubby not to let me buy one til night before OTD.  Easier said than done, I know but it;s worth a try.  If you aleady have some in the house, take them to a friends house or something and ask them to not let you have them.


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

TMI!!!! Sorry

I had ET on Monday this week - I have had no discharge, but my wee is feeling stronger and feel like I have thrush but dont (no discharge) I am using those annoying pessary thingys! Is this nromal

Sorry its yuk!!

Nx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun

It can all be down to the drugs so hang in there...the progesterone can cause all sorts of horrible side effects and symptoms.

You're testing way way too early hun....you are only 3dp3dt which means your embies are only 6 days old and only just at the stage to implant.....so there is no way you would be getting an accurate result at this stage as there needs to be enough HCG hormone released from the implanted embryo before a peestick will detect it.

Give DH your peesticks to hide so there is no temptation....and wait until OTD before you test again  

Just make sure you drink plenty of fluids, around 2 litres of water a day to flush out those empty follicles and also to flush the drugs around your system.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

hi Guys 

Another TMI post!

I am really sorry for the graphic detail.

Im really worried - I am inserting the crinone pessary daily as directed.

However I felt its and scratched in my nether regions - dont worry clean hands and I picked out what I can describe as when you have a bit of toilet paper stuck up there is you have rubbed vigorously and it gets stuck. Its kinda looking like papier mache. I am sorry its just - its not a lot - but i have felt more??

What the hell is it? Its not loo paper I can assure everyone - Should I get the rest out?

YUUKKKKKKKKKKKKK

NX


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Has anyone got any advice??


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Neave- do not worry!!!! Thats what the crinone does. It looks like paper machie?! just relax... i know its hard. I am gonna be a stress head in a few days too!!! got et today!!! i'm a nervous wreck! xxxxxxx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Berry I have been wanting to vomit!!

Yuk Yuk Yuk!!

Its minging -No wonder I feel like I have thrush!!

You will be fine on ET!!! I promise!!

Nxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Neave* hun 

Unfortunately that's what Crinone is like...you may also find it has a pinky/peachy tinge to it as well....horrible stuff !!

Take care  
Natasha

Good luck for ET *berry*


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥ (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Neave, I sent you a PM this morning - I hope you got it.
A x


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks to everyone esp Minx and Angelbump.

I know this is a stupid question - but I have not had any bleeding - is that wrong? I am dead worried now and can anyone tell my what the crinone is for?

Thanks

Nx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Neave- dont worry!!!! crinone is a prostertone gel. Its normal to be given it on ur 2ww... i'm no expert but i have had it on all of my txs. I think its just to help ur lining prepare for pregnacy. When was it u had ur ET?? xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey Neave

Not everyone gets implantation bleeding...in fact it's a minority who do so try not to worry. Over the years of being a member (and former moderator  ) I've read literally 1000's of posts on these boards and we're all unique...and each treatment cycle can vary too.....the symptoms that one person may get can be completely different from another. The progesterone support can hold off any bleeding for some too.

As for the Crinone, it's a form of progesterone support and progesterone is what prepares the womb lining for possible implantation and when this happens it then sustains early pregnancy until the placenta takes over completely. I've used varying combinations of Cyclogest and/or Crinone (as well as additional HCG injections and Gestone injections) as support through my cycles. I found the Crinone and Cyclogest the worst in terms of side effects and the Crinone really does have that yukky gloop too 

Hang on in there & keep that PMA hun    

I meant to ask....how's your "oranginess" ? Did you have a good "orange day" and did you persuade DH to buy you any orange flowers
















I see you like Hummingbird bakery too....aren't there cakes devine ? Have you treated yourself ?  I bought their chocolate Red Velvet cake for DP for his birthday.....yummy !









Love n hugs
Natasha xx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Berry had my ET on 26th Oct. OTD is 6th Nov.

Minxy - I have never been to Hummingbird - do loads of baking out of their cookbook!!! It is fabbby!! Must go and visit my friends in London soon so I can get my hands on some!!!

Nxxx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Berry how did ET go?

NX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

oooo I didn't realise they had a cook book....gonna have to search that out ! (I obviously mis-read your other post when I saw "Hummingbird"  ) well when you get a chance to go then I can definitely recommend that red velvet....they put all these pretty little hearts & stars 100's & 1000's on them and boxed up beautifully...plus they do them in cute little cupcakes too 

N xx


----------



## sw197 (May 18, 2009)

hi everyone.
i had my et last friday so am around day 9/10. Felt awful and beaten up for first four days or so, and as I am quite little felt terrible - and know what you mean by pain when you pee. I have also suffered with really bad lower back pain, and the worst is the headaches I keep getting! I just started feeling better and now feel worse again with splitting headaches which people tell me is due to the cyclogest. Thought of taking it for so long isn't thrilling me! Hope everyone is feeling as positive as poss, its nice to read about people feeling the same as you as it makes you feel a bit more normal! My test date is 5th November, so I am avoiding doing a test early, but not sure now I am past day 6 whether I should have a sneak!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Neave- ET was pretty stright forward. Got 2 embryos on board (day 2) grade 1 and grade 2. So fingers crossed. xxxx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

SW197 - Welcome  - this site is fab for help and tips - these guys are my agony aunts!!

Minxy - Re read your post - Never got Orange flowers got orange pj's and pants!! How romantic!! ha ha! Oh and I ate a whole bag of tangerines the other day - thats bad but I couldnt get enough!!

Berry - I am so nervous - Am so worried - Maybe i am not PG as I am not getting syptoms - no bleeds, sore boobs and feel my tummy moving around a bit!! but thats it!!

Just about to have pasta for my tea - then apple crumble - yum!!!

Nx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi *SW197* 

The cyclogest (progesterone) can cause some really horrible side effects can't it  Are you drinking plenty of fluids as this helps to flush the drugs around your body and keep you hydrated...try and drink around 2 litres of water a day and hopefully this will ease the headaches. Not long until you test so try and stay positive  

 *Neave * at the "romantic" knickers & PJs....so sweet though  I know it's easier said than done but honestly hun, if you have a search of these boards you will see there are plenty of ladies who have absolutely no symptoms what so ever and think it's over, only to get that wonderful BFP on test day....and don't forget, it is still early days ! On all 6 times I've conceived I've never had any idea, especially the 1st time many years ago I didn't know for months. Loads of luck  

Good luck to you *Berry*  

Sticky vibes and positive thoughts to you all  

Natasha x


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Natasha - Hows things going with your downregging??

Nx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm doing ok thanks hun 

Had really _really_ sore (.)(.) last week which I've noticed are worse when I'm on the Synarel...and really horrible AF but that's all pretty much gone now and just getting some sharp twinges in my ovaries so somethings definitely going on....well, I hope nothings going on really in that it's all shutting down ! Still got a while to go yet before my baseline scan as I'm downregging a little longer this time to fit in with timings of clinic as they're so busy 

Other than that, all's fine....I never feel like I'm actually doing treatment until I start the stimms injections









N xx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

I pray I dont ever have to go through what I had to a few days before EC.

The trigger injection together with everything else in my system and all the bloody antibiotics I was made to take made me feel really ill - felt I was going to faint and throw up at work/meetings for 2 days, it was so bad one day, I got sent home!

Nx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww hun   Well hopefully you won't have to go through EC again   

I know what you mean though, I usually get quite a few follicles and very bloated but on 2 cycles I was at risk of OHSS and had mild symptoms...the first time it happened I had to have EC brought forward as I felt really nausea and tired, then with our last IVF I had 40+ follies and they were considering coasting me which means delaying my EC in the hope my oestrogen levels would drop but thankfully they plateaued just by dropping the drugs right down...and then they said they may have to delay ET because I had 30 eggs collected and were really worried I'd get full blown OHSS....they were amazed on day of ET (5 days) that I was ok, albeit a little bit nauseaous but nothing too bad.
I've got a really important project coming to fruition just before EC so I can't afford to take more time off than absolutely necessary as need that to "go live" before I'm off as I'm gonna get signed off for a week or so this time.

No idea how I'll respond this time round...only time will tell. 

N xx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey Guys

Next question.

Is it wrong that I have got piles?

Nx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Now that's one I'm afraid I can't help you with hun   I have read a few posts on here where ladies have got them, I don't think the bum bullets help but thankfully it's not something I've suffered from.

Maybe have a quick look using the search tool and see if anything comes up...otherwise maybe just pop to your local chemist and pharmacists are usually very helpful (and obviously you need to treat yourself as if you were pg)......or post a question on the Ask A Nurse or Ask A Pharmacist boards on here 

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥ (Jan 19, 2008)

Neave1976 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Next question.
> 
> ...


Hiya, unfortunately, not wrong at all. The progesterone (Crinone) slows down your system/bowel meaning you will tend to 'push/strain' more on the loo (TMI) - you may get piles from doing this. The only thing now is to get something for it as Minxy said, but to prevent it in future (as you will be taking progesterone until around 12 wks pregnant), you could get some Lactulose which is safe during pregnancy and is over the counter. This can help soften your stools and therefore stop you from straining as much and therefore help prevent piles. You just take a few spoonfuls a day and it takes up to 24 hours to kick in.
Piles - It's the only thing I haven't got at the moment! LOL!
Good luck!
A x


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Guys 

More reassurance needed - got pile cream and its working!!!

I am worried not had any bleeding. My OTD is Friday. The crinone has shown a tiny smiggen of old blood (darker red - almost maroon) in it when is comes out. I am talking like less than the size of half a peanut.

God I bet I am not pregnant!!! I am so worried now!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Neave hun 

It is actually the minority who get implantation bleed....you'd think by reading the boards that it was the majority but in reality it's not...yes, lots of women do get some spotting/bleeding but certainly not all so please _please_ don't worry. You mention you've had a little bit mixed in with the Crinone...well that could be it....the Crinone (well any progesterone support) can hold back any bleed too.

It ain't over yet....you're 9dp3dt today so those embies could all be cosy and snug  

Get that positive head back on chick !! Where's your orangeness gone ?!    

Glad the piles are clearing up too 

Fingers & toes crossed for you 
Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

I know I am a silly cow, but was so sure I want preggers, I done a test this evening and got a BFP It was a clear blue test (dont know if that makes a difference?)

My OTD is Fri 6th Nov. 

I cant make my mind up if I believe, I am or not?

Minxy - You are right may get a glass orange juice and a chocolate orange (ha ha)

Hugs

Nxx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

*** Just reread my post - mean - Thought I was not preggers done a test!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

You naughty girl   

Saying that, I assume your HCG trigger injection was just over 14 days ago if you had EC on 21st....sooooo I would say that is a genuine BFP as the injection should be out of your system by now   

...and if it was BFP this evening, when your pee would've been diluted through drinking fluids then it's looking really promising........so congratulations to you hun  

Fingers crossed that the line gets stronger and darker   See....all that orangeness did the trick  

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

If you didnt get that - I pray!!

Positive Orange!!!     

Nx


----------

